# Specialized Diverge Elite DSW vs A1- FIGHT!!!



## Wetworks

I am intent on getting a Diverge as my secondary/winter bike. Pricing for the entry-level DSW is $1500 retail, equipped with a Tiagra groupset, Axis 3.0 wheels and dual Zertz inserts. The A1 lacks the rear Zertz insert, has Axis Classic wheels and a Claris groupset, all retailing for $1000. Aesthetically I prefer the A1 for its candy apple red color and practically for its cheaper price, which will also permit me to throw on a 105 groupset and still come in lower than the DSW. 

So the question is, will there be an appreciable difference between the DSW over the A1 frame (I have a DSW Allez as a point of reference)? I ask knowing that the wheels can always be upgraded down the line and that the current Tiagra isn't anything to sneeze at.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> I am intent on getting a Diverge as my secondary/winter bike. Pricing for the entry-level DSW is $1500 retail, equipped with a Tiagra groupset, Axis 3.0 wheels and dual Zertz inserts. The A1 lacks the rear Zertz insert, has Axis Classic wheels and a Claris groupset, all retailing for $1000. Aesthetically I prefer the A1 for its candy apple red color and practically for its cheaper price, which will also permit me to throw on a 105 groupset and still come in lower than the DSW.
> 
> So the question is, will there be an appreciable difference between the DSW over the A1 frame (I have a DSW Allez as a point of reference)? I ask knowing that the wheels can always be upgraded down the line and that the current Tiagra isn't anything to sneeze at.


I think you're overlooking 2 things... 

1. You will not be able to just "throw on a 105 groupset and come in lower" because the wheels on the A1 will not work with the 11 speed components.... neither will the wheels on the DSW frame though... so you're in the same boat there. Its also important to keep in mind that all of these bikes are SCS frames, meaning that your wheel choice is severely limited in the future. You're basically only going to be able to run Specialized wheels, as far as I know.

2. The DSW is made of E5, so you can expect that the A1 will be heavier. I had a 2013 Tricross Elite disc... which is pretty similar to the A1 from a frame standpoint. It had a full 4600 Tiagra groups and Axis 2.0 disc wheels (non SCS). Stock it weighed 24.5 lbs. I Upgraded a lot of stuff.... I swapped the group to Ultegra 6700, Fizik Cyrano R1 stem, Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon bars, Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon seat post, Fizik Antares R1 carbon saddle... At this point, the weight came down to 19.1 pounds. Then I swapped on Yoeleo 50mm carbon disc wheels and the weight dropped to a final of 17.4 pounds. If the A1 vs. E5 is anything like difference in the Allez, I'd expect you'd see 1 to 1.5 pound difference between the frame materials, maybe. As you know, I also have a DSW Allez and I can say that the E5 DSW frame is significantly more forgiving in terms of ride quality. The Tricross was harsh!


----------



## Wetworks

Hey Rich, thanks for responding! As to your points;

1) Since I am going into this as a winter upgrade bike, the SCS thing doesn't really put me off too much. I read up on it and so long as I can at least replace what I have at some point, I'm good. What I don't understand is why I won't be able to swap groupsets out for a 105 due to them, especially since the Comp DSW with 105 uses the same wheelset as the Tiagra equipped Elite. Seriously, I really need this explained.:blush2: At the very least I would think I could get away with adding a Tiagra to the A1 to replace the Claris, no?

2) The seatstays and top tube on the Diverge look much thinner compared to your old Crux. I did notice that the A1 lacks the sudden downward slope on the top tube as it approaches the seatpost, so I am wondering what that means as far as weight and ride quality. I'm definitely thinking you're right about the ride quality regarding the two frames, but I'm hoping the geometry may mean it will be less pronounced compared to the Allez.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Hey Rich, thanks for responding! As to your points;
> 
> 1) Since I am going into this as a winter upgrade bike, the SCS thing doesn't really put me off too much. I read up on it and so long as I can at least replace what I have at some point, I'm good. What I don't understand is why I won't be able to swap groupsets out for a 105 due to them, especially since the Comp DSW with 105 uses the same wheelset as the Tiagra equipped Elite. Seriously, I really need this explained.:blush2: At the very least I would think I could get away with adding a Tiagra to the A1 to replace the Claris, no?


Hmmm... looking at the spec lists. It does appear that the Comp DSW with the 105 uses the Axis 3.0 SCS which is the same as the Tiagra equipped Elite bike... The A1 does not though... it uses the Axis Classic disc, which is not 11 speed ready as far as I know.




Wetworks said:


> 2) The seatstays and top tube on the Diverge look much thinner compared to your old Crux. I did notice that the A1 lacks the sudden downward slope on the top tube as it approaches the seatpost, so I am wondering what that means as far as weight and ride quality. I'm definitely thinking you're right about the ride quality regarding the two frames, but I'm hoping the geometry may mean it will be less pronounced compared to the Allez.


I agree... looking at the Diverge frames compared to my Tricross, it does appear that they thinned sections, perhaps to give some compliance. Hard to say for sure without riding them both, back to back.


----------



## Wetworks

I'm leaning towards sticking with my original choice and going with the A1. It looks like I can get away with adding a 5700 105 10 speed cassette, chain and shifter group, so that may be the route I go. Either that or a new 4700 Tiagra, which should be close, if not exact, to the 5700 105. I'll likely add a CG-R seatpost as well. As this has turned into a public PM between myself and TricrossRich, I eagerly await his response.


----------



## Rashadabd

From a practical standpoint, when the price is that close, I usually say go with the better bike. You usually significantly reduce the likelihood of regretting the decision down the road in my experience. You can piece together a 105 set on ebay or on closeout sales online pretty affordably these days, so I wouldn't allow that to be the deciding factor at all. If this is truly just going to be a secondary winter ride though, maybe you just should get the color you want and not worry about whether it is equipped with 10 or 11 speed, etc. If it were your primary bike though or if you're planning on building the best gravel grinder you can for the money, etc., I would say spend the extra 500 bucks and get the DSW.


----------



## Rashadabd

You also get internal cable routing for the extra dough, which could be significant if you are out grinding in the mud, rain, and/or snow....


----------



## robt57

I am not a big Aluminum fan generally. I would buy a DSW though. I am suggesting you do, go up to the DSW. A1 is the bottom of the line, no? You can't just bolt that off. 

I have and have had a few Scandium alloyed AL bikea/frames in my day I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## FeltF75rider

The DSW frame is much better than the A1. Go with the better bike out the gate.


----------



## TricrossRich

I agree... go with the better bike.


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> From a practical standpoint, when the price is that close, I usually say go with the better bike. You usually significantly reduce the likelihood of regretting the decision down the road in my experience. You can piece together a 105 set on ebay or on closeout sales online pretty affordably these days, so I wouldn't allow that to be the deciding factor at all. *If this is truly just going to be a secondary winter ride* though, maybe you just should get the color you want and not worry about whether it is equipped with 10 or 11 speed, etc. If it were your primary bike though *or if you planning on building the best gravel grinder you can for the money,* etc., I would say spend the extra 500 bucks and get the DSW.


That's the thing, it may turn into both, or it may just be the winter bike. And the color is sooooo purdy.



robt57 said:


> I am not a big Aluminum fan generally. I would buy a DSW though. I am suggesting you do, go up to the DSW. A1 is the bottom of the line, no? You can't just bolt that off.
> 
> I have and have had a few Scandium alloyed AL bikea/frames in my day I was pretty happy with it.





FeltF75rider said:


> The DSW frame is much better than the A1. Go with the better bike out the gate.





TricrossRich said:


> I agree... go with the better bike.


*sigh* I guess you are all correct, and deep down I knew that going with the better frame is almost always the right move. I was just hoping to hear that maybe the two frames weren't too far apart. If my Allez wasn't already anodized black and red I don't think this would bother me as much. I can't pull off the orange, so that's a no-go. The Comp DSW in silver and red is gorgeous, but that price though...

I'll bump when I make the down payment.


----------



## Wetworks

I went to my LBS today to talk pricing and I walked away a bit disappointed. Then when I got home and did some research I was kind of annoyed. A little all over the place, so I apologize in advance.

I had given my LBS 3 Diverges I was interested in; the A1 ($1000 MSRP), Elite DSW ($1500 MSRP) and Comp DSW ($2400 MSRP). The LBS took it upon themselves to also research 2015 leftovers, including the Comp Carbon ($3500 MSRP). The latter was included because apparently there are significant ($1k allegedly) savings to be had, so it was at the top-end of my budget. 

The disappointment was that for all the 2016 Diverges I had picked out, the discount offered (and made to seem final) was a paltry 5%. I go to this LBS for all my repairs and tuneups, often buying some sort of accessory or two while I'm there as well (and they treat me well, no complaints there). I have tried to get them to order the tires I like to try and bring in more business, but that hasn't materialized for some reason. I also tried to get them to offer S-Card financing when I sought to buy my Allez, but that never worked out either. Like I mentioned, I have little to complain about with regard to my dealings with them, they do great work, and are friendly and fair with their pricing. Which leads to why when I got home I was so annoyed.

I decided to check my receipt for my Allez, bought at the same time of year. Lo and behold, the shop I bought it from gave me a 17%(!) discount and even threw in a BG fitting when it came time for me to pick it up. Now, I'm not trying to put my LBS out of business, but shouldn't I be looking for a bit more in the way of a discount based on that? Because honestly, if I can get something close to that number I may go all in on the Comp DSW, or at the very least, the Elite. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Wetworks said:


> I went to my LBS today to talk pricing and I walked away a bit disappointed. Then when I got home and did some research I was kind of annoyed. A little all over the place, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> I had given my LBS 3 Diverges I was interested in; the A1 ($1000 MSRP), Elite DSW ($1500 MSRP) and Comp DSW ($2400 MSRP). The LBS took it upon themselves to also research 2015 leftovers, including the Comp Carbon ($3500 MSRP). The latter was included because apparently there are significant ($1k allegedly) savings to be had, so it was at the top-end of my budget.
> 
> The disappointment was that for all the 2016 Diverges I had picked out, the discount offered (and made to seem final) was a paltry 5%. I go to this LBS for all my repairs and tuneups, often buying some sort of accessory or two while I'm there as well (and they treat me well, no complaints there). I have tried to get them to order the tires I like to try and bring in more business, but that hasn't materialized for some reason. I also tried to get them to offer S-Card financing when I sought to buy my Allez, but that never worked out either. Like I mentioned, I have little to complain about with regard to my dealings with them, they do great work, and are friendly and fair with their pricing. Which leads to why when I got home I was so annoyed.
> 
> I decided to check my receipt for my Allez, bought at the same time of year. Lo and behold, the shop I bought it from gave me a 17%(!) discount and even threw in a BG fitting when it came time for me to pick it up. Now, I'm not trying to put my LBS out of business, but shouldn't I be looking for a bit more in the way of a discount based on that? Because honestly, if I can get something close to that number I may go all in on the Comp DSW, or at the very least, the Elite.
> 
> Thoughts?


Well the best I could do on my 2016 Roubaix Pro Race Disc was a 5% discount (and a BG fit), I was told Specialized tightened their margins on the 2016 models to be more competitive. It made sense to me since MSRP for this model was $7000.00 in 2015 and it dropped to $5800.00 for 2016.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> I went to my LBS today to talk pricing and I walked away a bit disappointed. Then when I got home and did some research I was kind of annoyed. A little all over the place, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> I had given my LBS 3 Diverges I was interested in; the A1 ($1000 MSRP), Elite DSW ($1500 MSRP) and Comp DSW ($2400 MSRP). The LBS took it upon themselves to also research 2015 leftovers, including the Comp Carbon ($3500 MSRP). The latter was included because apparently there are significant ($1k allegedly) savings to be had, so it was at the top-end of my budget.
> 
> The disappointment was that for all the 2016 Diverges I had picked out, the discount offered (and made to seem final) was a paltry 5%. I go to this LBS for all my repairs and tuneups, often buying some sort of accessory or two while I'm there as well (and they treat me well, no complaints there). I have tried to get them to order the tires I like to try and bring in more business, but that hasn't materialized for some reason. I also tried to get them to offer S-Card financing when I sought to buy my Allez, but that never worked out either. Like I mentioned, I have little to complain about with regard to my dealings with them, they do great work, and are friendly and fair with their pricing. Which leads to why when I got home I was so annoyed.
> 
> I decided to check my receipt for my Allez, bought at the same time of year. Lo and behold, the shop I bought it from gave me a 17%(!) discount and even threw in a BG fitting when it came time for me to pick it up. Now, I'm not trying to put my LBS out of business, but shouldn't I be looking for a bit more in the way of a discount based on that? Because honestly, if I can get something close to that number I may go all in on the Comp DSW, or at the very least, the Elite.
> 
> Thoughts?


5% sounds slim to me if its a store that you have a pretty established relationship with. Don't know how close you are to New Brunswick, NJ or Westfield, NJ.. but Kim's and Jay's both do pretty good by me and I know they have several Diverge models in stock.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> 5% sounds slim to me if its a store that you have a pretty established relationship with. Don't know how close you are to New Brunswick, NJ or Westfield, NJ.. but Kim's and Jay's both do pretty good by me and I know they have several Diverge models in stock.


Both are a quick drive for me, less than 40 minutes. I'm going to talk to my LBS tomorrow regarding the special pricing offered on the 2015, so I will make a point of voicing my displeasure about the 5%. 

At this point I'm leaning back to going with the cheap A1 as a basic winter bike with an eye towards n+1 and adding a higher-specced carbon Diverge as my first do-everything/cruiser instead of a Roubaix.

Ugh.


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> Both are a quick drive for me, less than 40 minutes. I'm going to talk to my LBS tomorrow regarding the special pricing offered on the 2015, so I will make a point of voicing my displeasure about the 5%.
> 
> At this point I'm leaning back to going with the cheap A1 as a basic winter bike with an eye towards n+1 and adding a higher-specced carbon Diverge as my first do-everything/cruiser instead of a Roubaix.
> 
> Ugh.


Why get the A1 Diverge at all then? Why not just save up a little more and get the carbon version?


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> Why get the A1 Diverge at all then? Why not just save up a little more and get the carbon version?


Because I want a _decent_ winter bike. It seems everyone keeps glancing over that point. I'm not looking to replace a $700 Cannondale hybrid that served as a winter bike with a $2-3K bike. The only other bike I have is my Allez, which can't serve as a winter bike, nor do I want it to.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Both are a quick drive for me, less than 40 minutes. I'm going to talk to my LBS tomorrow regarding the special pricing offered on the 2015, so I will make a point of voicing my displeasure about the 5%.
> 
> At this point I'm leaning back to going with the cheap A1 as a basic winter bike with an eye towards n+1 and adding a higher-specced carbon Diverge as my first do-everything/cruiser instead of a Roubaix.
> 
> Ugh.


The special pricing offered on the 2015 is most likely the result of special pricing from Specialized... they're trying to clear out 2015 bikes and your dealer is simply passing that savings on to you... likely, they're probably actually making slightly more money on the bike while giving you a better deal.



Rashadabd said:


> Why get the A1 Diverge at all then? Why not just save up a little more and get the carbon version?



I agree... it seems to me like you'll have 2 bikes for the same exact same purposes.


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> Because I want a _decent_ winter bike. It seems everyone keeps glancing over that point. I'm not looking to replace a $700 Cannondale hybrid that served as a winter bike with a $2-3K bike. The only other bike I have is my Allez, which can't serve as a winter bike, nor do I want it to.


Ok, but one of my first comments addressed that point and you sounded undecided at the time and then seemed to be agreeing with the rest of us that it makes the most sense to get the better bike under the circumstances regardless of what you plan to do with it before finally seeming to work pretty hard to justify getting the lesser red bike. It's your money and your bike at the end of the day and I am truly only trying to help, but, assuming you posted to truly get advice, I feel compelled to be honest with you and tell you that I am having a hard time understanding your logic here at the end. You should ride what makes you happy though because it's all about the ride at the end of the day anyway.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> The special pricing offered on the 2015 is most likely the result of special pricing from Specialized... they're trying to clear out 2015 bikes and your dealer is simply passing that savings on to you... likely, they're probably actually making slightly more money on the bike while giving you a better deal.


Kind of figured that as well. Hopefully tomorrow offers me more clarity. It's likely down to the A1 or the Elite, just like the start of the thread.



TricrossRich said:


> I agree... it seems to me like you'll have 2 bikes for the same exact same purposes.


But I won't. As someone with only two bikes, which are you ok with exposing to less than favorable elements? Which can you throw 28mm+ tires on? I've made a commitment to ride over the winter, something I've not really done much of previously for various reasons. As such, I'd rather not offer up my one $2K bike which is ill-equipped for the job. I would also rather not use a pricier carbon bike for that purpose. If the carbon Comp is that much better than the A1 or DSW (it is), then it will be a completely different bike to me, serving a different purpose. Going ahead and purchasing that bike later down the line with an eye towards a better riding experience during better weather, and on rides suited to it, makes sense to me. Given that some are saying otherwise makes me think I'm missing something though...


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> You should ride what makes you happy though because it's all about the ride at the end of the day anyway.


Rule #4 right there... It's all about the bike.



Wetworks said:


> But I won't. As someone with only two bikes, which are you ok with exposing to less than favorable elements? Which can you throw 28mm+ tires on? I've made a commitment to ride over the winter, something I've not really done much of previously for various reasons. As such, I'd rather not offer up my one $2K bike which is ill-equipped for the job. I would also rather not use a pricier carbon bike for that purpose. If the carbon Comp is that much better than the A1 or DSW (it is), then it will be a completely different bike to me, serving a different purpose. Going ahead and purchasing that bike later down the line with an eye towards a better riding experience during better weather, and on rides suited to it, makes sense to me. Given that some are saying otherwise makes me think I'm missing something though...


Yea.. I get what you're saying. The bikes, even thought designed for the same purpose will fill different roles for you, because of the price paid, you'll be more willing to subject to different abuses... I get that.

I have a Venge and an Allez... some would say they serve the same purpose, but in my eyes, the Allez is 100% the bike that will picked when there's going to be abuse. It gets raced, it gets ridden in the rain, it sees the trainer... I'm a car guy, so in my head, the venue is the Porsche 911 turbo that is more than capable of seeing track day duty.... but the Allez is the Mazda Miata Spec racer that I can put in the thick of it and not worry about rubbing doors.

All that being said... once the weather gets truly crappy (snow and ice) my outside rides end. I'm fine with the trainer, even more so now that I'm on Zwift... so I'll continue to put in work everyday regardless of the weather situation.


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> Ok, but one of my first comments addressed that point and you sounded undecided at the time and then seemed to be agreeing with the rest of us that it makes the most sense to get the better bike under the circumstances regardless of what you plan to do with it before finally seeming to work pretty hard to justify getting the lesser red bike. It's your money and your bike at the end of the day and I am truly only trying to help, but, assuming you posted to truly get advice, I feel compelled to be honest with you and tell you that I am having a hard time understanding your logic here at the end. You should ride what makes you happy though because it's all about the ride at the end of the day anyway.


Oh no, I totally appreciate the insights and advice, believe me! Rich more or less sees what I'm getting at here, so kudos to him on picking up what I was talking about while not conveying it in a particularly clear manner. And you're right, I have to do what makes me happy (and makes sense in my head/wallet).



TricrossRich said:


> Yea.. I get what you're saying. The bikes, even thought designed for the same purpose will fill different roles for you, because of the price paid, you'll be more willing to subject to different abuses... I get that.
> 
> I have a Venge and an Allez... some would say they serve the same purpose, but in my eyes, the Allez is 100% the bike that will picked when there's going to be abuse. It gets raced, it gets ridden in the rain, it sees the trainer... I'm a car guy, so in my head, the venue is the Porsche 911 turbo that is more than capable of seeing track day duty.... but the Allez is the Mazda Miata Spec racer that I can put in the thick of it and not worry about rubbing doors.
> 
> All that being said... once the weather gets truly crappy (snow and ice) my outside rides end. I'm fine with the trainer, even more so now that I'm on Zwift... so I'll continue to put in work everyday regardless of the weather situation.


That's a good comparison, but in my case my Allez is the Posche and I'm looking for my Miata, lol. 

Hopefully Zwift gets BLE support soon. I refuse to buy an ANT device to replace my perfectly good BLEs.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Hopefully Zwift gets BLE support soon. I refuse to buy an ANT device to replace my perfectly good BLEs.



maybe... but I wouldn't hold my breath if I was you. 

if you have a trainer already, just buy an ant+ speed sensor and ant+ dongle... The dongle is usually around $20 and the speed sensor is $39. Its worth it.


----------



## Wetworks

I called the shop where I bought my Allez and asked what's the best they could do; 12.5% for both the Elite DSW and A1, more than double what my shop offered. They also have a much better fit setup. I'm guessing I will have to break the bad news to my LBS.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> I called the shop where I bought my Allez and asked what's the best they could do; 12.5% for both the Elite DSW and A1, more than double what my shop offered. They also have a much better fit setup. I'm guessing I will have to break the bad news to my LBS.


Nice... can't wait to hear your thoughts compared to the Allez.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Nice... can't wait to hear your thoughts compared to the Allez.


All things break right, I'll have it this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## jpegwun420

Hi Wetworks. Where did you pick up your Elite DSW?! and in what color?  I'm awing over this bike, not sure if i'd be pleased with riding an orange bike though. I'd love to get a 13% discount like you did and I'm in NY so NJ isn't far at all, could you tell me what shop you bought from? 
Thanks!
P.s. Also how are you liking it so far?


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> Hi Wetworks. Where did you pick up your Elite DSW?! and in what color?  I'm awing over this bike, not sure if i'd be pleased with riding an orange bike though. I'd love to get a 13% discount like you did and I'm in NY so NJ isn't far at all, could you tell me what shop you bought from?
> Thanks!
> P.s. Also how are you liking it so far?


Hi Jpeg! I was not able to pick it up last weekend, but I am heading out today to the shop. I am going to Roy's in Sheepshead, it's where I purchased my Allez. The plan is to get it in the Ano Black, but I will look at what else they may have to offer. I'll report back and let you know how I make out. :thumbsup:


----------



## jpegwun420

Wetworks said:


> Hi Jpeg! I was not able to pick it up last weekend, but I am heading out today to the shop. I am going to Roy's in Sheepshead, it's where I purchased my Allez. The plan is to get it in the Ano Black, but I will look at what else they may have to offer. I'll report back and let you know how I make out. :thumbsup:


Awesome, let us know how it goes and maybe post some pics I'd love to see it  I think everyone else is correct. Stick to the DSW, that's what I'm going with in 52 I think. Will they do a 13% discount for anyone or do you personally know someone there?


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> Awesome, let us know how it goes and maybe post some pics I'd love to see it  I think everyone else is correct. Stick to the DSW, that's what I'm going with in 52 I think. Will they do a 13% discount for anyone or do you personally know someone there?


No pics, sorry. They were out of stock, so I won't be picking it up until probably next weekend. I did ultimately go with the DSW in a 56. They actually came in at 15% off, plus they bought one of my bottle cages. Now, I'm a repeat customer so that may have had something to do with it, but they still will likely offer something similar, if not the same.


----------



## jpegwun420

Wetworks said:


> No pics, sorry. They were out of stock, so I won't be picking it up until probably next weekend. I did ultimately go with the DSW in a 56. They actually came in at 15% off, plus they bought one of my bottle cages. Now, I'm a repeat customer so that may have had something to do with it, but they still will likely offer something similar, if not the same.


Sweet, I'll give them a call soon thanks!!


----------



## Wetworks

Got the call today that the bike is in, so Saturday pickup it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wetworks

So, I picked it up today (finally)! I haven't really had a chance to ride it as of yet, but just getting fitted I was able to really appreciate the more relaxed geometry. I opted to go for the CG-R seatpost as well, so between that, the geometry, Schwalbe 32s (loving those sidewalls) and the Zertz inserts, I'm hoping this rides like a dream. Here's some Q&Ds with the phone:


























I know that Jpeg was asking, so here's some answers for you; the finish is matte black, so if you have trouble cleaning that, you're going to be disappointed. There are mounts on the seatstays, so I guess that is the plug and play feature you spoke of.










Hopefully I can get in a ride tomorrow and give you guys some feedback.

They also had some sweet bikes that I was drooling over. First was this Roubaix S-Works frame. The pics really don't do justice to any of these paint jobs, sorry.


















Then a couple of Tarmacs. The color shift showed up pretty well, but I did a poor job of capturing the blue flake paint.


















And finally the polarizing Vias:


----------



## FeltF75rider

Really nice bikes and yours as well. I am really looking forward to a good review, first ride impressions and all. I was really close to buying a Comp Carbon but it seemed like to much for a 105 bike. Congrats on the new bike and ride the hell out of it.


----------



## Darktemplar

Your diverge is a really nice bike. I saw it in my Specialized concept store when I came to buy a diverge sport a1. I'm waiting for a good review 

I hesitate between this two models but My LBS explained me that it's not possible to mount 11 speed components on any diverge A1 due to the rear hub. He also gave me the bike weight he weighed himself w/ pedals :
diverge A1 (claris model) : 10.6 kgs, 23.37 lbs
diverge A1 sport : 10.3 kgs, 22.71 lbs
diverge Elite dsw : 9.6 kgs, 21.16 lbs

I still don't understand why I can't mount 11 speed components and I haven't yet bought anything.

Another point disturbs me : is the diverge A1 frame SCS ? There is no mention about that on the specs. The "SCS" compatibility is clearly written for the other wheels but not for Axis classic wheels on Diverge A1. And My LBS was unable to answer me (Okay I have to find a new LBS...).


----------



## jpegwun420

I agree with FeltF75rider
Enjoy the **** out of that bike man  those bikes look absolutely beautiful!
And yeah the matte black finish does disappoint me a bit, but i guess i could suck it up. Anyone have any easy methods of cleaning that type of finish??
The 2nd to last picture is the type of finish i would have liked the bike to have, but i guess that's only on the more expensive bikes, huh?

Wow! 35mm tires with bigger tread?! i didn't think it could handle that. That makes it more appealing for sure! I'm not gonna be doing cross racing or anything but i will be going off pavement into some woods and trails if i happen to find them on my ride, and hey, maybe i'll take a trip down an occasional cross race track (if i can do that without having to join the race)

It's also good to see that you can fit the camelback big chill and it doesn't hit the top tube, i have the same bottle and it was too big for some bikes i tested at my shop..easy fix, just get a new bottle, but hey if it fits.

P.S. Oh, also! How did you get that glow in the dark effect on the tires? That would be so helpful because i ride early everyday while it's still dark out..


----------



## Wetworks

FeltF75rider said:


> Really nice bikes and yours as well. I am really looking forward to a good review, first ride impressions and all. I was really close to buying a Comp Carbon but it seemed like to much for a 105 bike. Congrats on the new bike and ride the hell out of it.


Thanks! I intend to as soon as I get something close to resembling a dry-ish day. I will definitely give my impressions, especially as they relate to a DSW vs DSW with different geometries (my Allez Expert being the other).

I was shown the 2015 Comp Ca and instantly fell in love with the red paint, but I agree that the price premium was just too great for a 105 group. 



Darktemplar said:


> Your diverge is a really nice bike. I saw it in my Specialized concept store when I came to buy a diverge sport a1. I'm waiting for a good review
> 
> I hesitate between this two models but My LBS explained me that it's not possible to mount 11 speed components on any diverge A1 due to the rear hub. He also gave me the bike weight he weighed himself w/ pedals :
> diverge A1 (claris model) : 10.6 kgs, 23.37 lbs
> diverge A1 sport : 10.3 kgs, 22.71 lbs
> diverge Elite dsw : 9.6 kgs, 21.16 lbs
> 
> I still don't understand why I can't mount 11 speed components and I haven't yet bought anything.
> 
> Another point disturbs me : is the diverge A1 frame SCS ? There is no mention about that on the specs. The "SCS" compatibility is clearly written for the other wheels but not for Axis classic wheels on Diverge A1. And My LBS was unable to answer me (Okay I have to find a new LBS...).


I wasn't aware of a limitation on the 11sp componentry, either. This is a Tiagra bike, which I was fine with going into the purchase, I just didn't want anything less than 10sp. 

What's a bit odd (I think so at least) is it seems the entire Diverge line, save for the X1 groups, has compact cranks (although the Expert may have a standard). I would've thought there would be a couple of sub-compact options. I guess there's a gravel bike reasoning behind this? 

No idea on the SCS for A1. The rear triangle geometry and top-tube angle is different on the A1 compared to the DSW and Ca frames, so perhaps the SCS wasn't incorporated into the A1.



jpegwun420 said:


> I agree with FeltF75rider
> Enjoy the **** out of that bike man  those bikes look absolutely beautiful!
> And yeah the matte black finish does disappoint me a bit, but i guess i could suck it up. Anyone have any easy methods of cleaning that type of finish??
> The 2nd to last picture is the type of finish i would have liked the bike to have, but i guess that's only on the more expensive bikes, huh?
> 
> Wow! 35mm tires with bigger tread?! i didn't think it could handle that. That makes it more appealing for sure! I'm not gonna be doing cross racing or anything but i will be going off pavement into some woods and trails if i happen to find them on my ride, and hey, maybe i'll take a trip down an occasional cross race track (if i can do that without having to join the race)
> 
> It's also good to see that you can fit the camelback big chill and it doesn't hit the top tube, i have the same bottle and it was too big for some bikes i tested at my shop..easy fix, just get a new bottle, but hey if it fits.
> 
> P.S. Oh, also! How did you get that glow in the dark effect on the tires? That would be so helpful because i ride early everyday while it's still dark out..


Thanks! I use Finish Line's bike soap cleaner on my along with a microfiber rag, no issues. You do have to go behind what you wiped down with a dry rag as the stuff will otherwise leave streaks (regardless of paint finish).

The Schwalbe Marathon 32s I have on there fit with no problem and they incorporate a reflective sidewall. The tread isn't super knobby, just enough to give you a bit of extra grip in a looser medium other than pavement. I'll let you know how they handle, along with my impressions of the rest of the bike, as soon as I can.


----------



## jpegwun420

Wetworks said:


> Thanks! I intend to as soon as I get something close to resembling a dry-ish day. I will definitely give my impressions, especially as they relate to a DSW vs DSW with different geometries (my Allez Expert being the other).
> 
> I was shown the 2015 Comp Ca and instantly fell in love with the red paint, but I agree that the price premium was just too great for a 105 group.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of a limitation on the 11sp componentry, either. This is a Tiagra bike, which I was fine with going into the purchase, I just didn't want anything less than 10sp.
> 
> What's a bit odd (I think so at least) is it seems the entire Diverge line, save for the X1 groups, has compact cranks (although the Expert may have a standard). I would've thought there would be a couple of sub-compact options. I guess there's a gravel bike reasoning behind this?
> 
> No idea on the SCS for A1. The rear triangle geometry and top-tube angle is different on the A1 compared to the DSW and Ca frames, so perhaps the SCS wasn't incorporated into the A1.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I use Finish Line's bike soap cleaner on my along with a microfiber rag, no issues. You do have to go behind what you wiped down with a dry rag as the stuff will otherwise leave streaks (regardless of paint finish).
> 
> The Schwalbe Marathon 35s I have on there fit with no problem and they incorporate a reflective sidewall. The tread isn't super knobby, just enough to give you a bit of extra grip in a looser medium other than pavement. I'll let you know how they handle, along with my impressions of the rest of the bike, as soon as I can.


Great thanks for the info..I've been a little worried about the products I will use to maintain the bike because I've never owned a road bike before, but this is a good start 
Oh, cool! Did your shop swap out the original tires for those schwalbes for free?
That extra group would be useful for me because the roads around here aren't the best and there are lots of stretches of road with gravel and bumps, etc.so it always scares me when I roll over the gravel lol


----------



## Rashadabd

Congrats on your new bike, it looks good. Looking forward to the review and comparisons as well. I love that purpleish Tarmac and the silver and red Roubaix, by the way.


----------



## jpegwun420

Wetworks said:


> Thanks! I intend to as soon as I get something close to resembling a dry-ish day. I will definitely give my impressions, especially as they relate to a DSW vs DSW with different geometries (my Allez Expert being the other).
> 
> I was shown the 2015 Comp Ca and instantly fell in love with the red paint, but I agree that the price premium was just too great for a 105 group.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of a limitation on the 11sp componentry, either. This is a Tiagra bike, which I was fine with going into the purchase, I just didn't want anything less than 10sp.
> 
> What's a bit odd (I think so at least) is it seems the entire Diverge line, save for the X1 groups, has compact cranks (although the Expert may have a standard). I would've thought there would be a couple of sub-compact options. I guess there's a gravel bike reasoning behind this?
> 
> No idea on the SCS for A1. The rear triangle geometry and top-tube angle is different on the A1 compared to the DSW and Ca frames, so perhaps the SCS wasn't incorporated into the A1.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I use Finish Line's bike soap cleaner on my along with a microfiber rag, no issues. You do have to go behind what you wiped down with a dry rag as the stuff will otherwise leave streaks (regardless of paint finish).
> 
> The Schwalbe Marathon 35s I have on there fit with no problem and they incorporate a reflective sidewall. The tread isn't super knobby, just enough to give you a bit of extra grip in a looser medium other than pavement. I'll let you know how they handle, along with my impressions of the rest of the bike, as soon as I can.


I guess my other reply didn't post. But thanks for the info. I'll have to try that soap. I'm a little worried about what to use to clean and maintain the bike as this will be my first road bike so yeah lol
Did your shop give you those tires in exchange for the original tires at no extra cost? Because that'd be awesome. I could use some tires like those because I like riding early in the morning while it's fairly dark out.
OH another thing. I have a Revelate Designs Gas Tank bag..will this bag fit on this bike? I'm a little worried because while looking at many other road bikes I've noticed that the space between the stem and the headtube is pretty small on this bike compared to others.


----------



## FeltF75rider

I use the finish line cleaner as well. My Tarmac is a matte finish but its so bright any streaks are not noticed. I also use it on my Felt with a matte clear on bare carbon and it rea!ly does not streak on that either but when its still!l wet its noticeable. Great stuff and a bottle lasts me about two seasons maybe one with two bikes now.
Does your diverge have the 4700 Tiagra on it Artworks? Hear good things about it.


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats on your new bike, it looks good. Looking forward to the review and comparisons as well. I love that purpleish Tarmac and the silver and red Roubaix, by the way.


Thanks! Yea, that Roubaix really struck a chord with me. Looks like the frame may run ~$3K. 



jpegwun420 said:


> I guess my other reply didn't post. But thanks for the info. I'll have to try that soap. I'm a little worried about what to use to clean and maintain the bike as this will be my first road bike so yeah lol
> Did your shop give you those tires in exchange for the original tires at no extra cost? Because that'd be awesome. I could use some tires like those because I like riding early in the morning while it's fairly dark out.
> OH another thing. I have a Revelate Designs Gas Tank bag..will this bag fit on this bike? I'm a little worried because while looking at many other road bikes I've noticed that the space between the stem and the headtube is pretty small on this bike compared to others.


Tires were purchased separately for another bike, so I kept the tires that came with the Diverge. 

No idea about that bag. You could always put a couple of spacers in to account for more height if needed. 



FeltF75rider said:


> I use the finish line cleaner as well. My Tarmac is a matte finish but its so bright any streaks are not noticed. I also use it on my Felt with a matte clear on bare carbon and it rea!ly does not streak on that either but when its still!l wet its noticeable. Great stuff and a bottle lasts me about two seasons maybe one with two bikes now.
> Does your diverge have the 4700 Tiagra on it Artworks? Hear good things about it.


Yes, it does. Shifted pretty nicely during the fitting, albeit on a trainer. It's certainly not as smooth as my Ultegra group, but that shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## jpegwun420

Wetworks said:


> Thanks! Yea, that Roubaix really struck a chord with me. Looks like the frame may run ~$3K.
> 
> 
> 
> Tires were purchased separately for another bike, so I kept the tires that came with the Diverge.
> 
> No idea about that bag. You could always put a couple of spacers in to account for more height if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. Shifted pretty nicely during the fitting, albeit on a trainer. It's certainly not as smooth as my Ultegra group, but that shouldn't be a surprise.


Great thanks! 
Unfortunately, I'm leaving a bike shop now that only had the Diverge subcomp in 54cm(I need 52) so I didn't test ride it. 
I did really like the glossy type finish it had on it though..i didnt know the low end model had that.
I did speak with the owner and I told him I want a one bike to do it all and I'll be doing 90-95% road with occasional hard pack gravel and maybe some trails..he said go with a cross bike if I'll be doing anything that's more than hard pack such as riding through woods or trails that have rocks. He showed me some cross bikes with knobby tires.
I don't know honestly..in the $1500 price range he showed me the Crux, but it didn't have the shimano crank or the trp spyre brakes - which is something I really like about the Diverge Elite DSW!
I guess I'm back to doing some research :/ 
I have to sell my current Cdale Synapse as well and I've had no luck with that, and the shop doesn't do trade-ins.
Ugh xD


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> Great thanks!
> Unfortunately, I'm leaving a bike shop now that only had the Diverge subcomp in 54cm(I need 52) so I didn't test ride it.
> I did really like the glossy type finish it had on it though..i didnt know the low end model had that.
> I did speak with the owner and I told him I want a one bike to do it all and I'll be doing 90-95% road with occasional hard pack gravel and maybe some trails..he said go with a cross bike if I'll be doing anything that's more than hard pack such as riding through woods or trails that have rocks. He showed me some cross bikes with knobby tires.
> I don't know honestly..in the $1500 price range he showed me the Crux, but it didn't have the shimano crank or the trp spyre brakes - which is something I really like about the Diverge Elite DSW!
> I guess I'm back to doing some research :/
> I have to sell my current Cdale Synapse as well and I've had no luck with that, and the shop doesn't do trade-ins.
> Ugh xD


If your riding is going to be 90-95% road, you'd be far better served getting a dedicated road bike IMHO and saving up to get an entry-level cross or dirt back for your off-road forays. Again this is JMO and it is how I would approach this. Only you can decide what's best.


----------



## jpegwun420

True, _ appreciate your opinion and help though 
What if you could only have 1 bike?
I can only have 1 bike lol
I wanna say 95% will be road, but there's times I pass dirt roads on my old cruddy mountain bike and i love where they take me..the problem is that the bike hurts my back ad it's super slow and i get tired from riding it after bout 10 minutes cause it's so heavy.
So once I get another bike I'll have to sell my mountain bike. Parents won't let me have more than one in the house._


----------



## FeltF75rider

There is a great video on You tube with a guy test riding a Diverge. He does some trail riding with itbas well as on the road. Pretty sure the Diverge will meet your demands unless you plan on doing more off road than this guy.


----------



## jpegwun420

FeltF75rider said:


> There is a great video on You tube with a guy test riding a Diverge. He does some trail riding with itbas well as on the road. Pretty sure the Diverge will meet your demands unless you plan on doing more off road than this guy.


Wow, yeah I totally forgot about that video. I think I've seen it already, but I'll check it out again, thanks!
My only dilemma now is, will this be a good bike for snowy roads? It just snowed last night and I'm going to play it safe and not ride today..although I'd love to lol


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

jpegwun420 said:


> Great thanks!
> Unfortunately, I'm leaving a bike shop now that only had the Diverge subcomp in 54cm(I need 52) so I didn't test ride it.
> I did really like the glossy type finish it had on it though..i didnt know the low end model had that.
> I did speak with the owner and I told him I want a one bike to do it all and I'll be doing 90-95% road with occasional hard pack gravel and maybe some trails..he said go with a cross bike if I'll be doing anything that's more than hard pack such as riding through woods or trails that have rocks. He showed me some cross bikes with knobby tires.
> I don't know honestly..in the $1500 price range he showed me the Crux, but it didn't have the shimano crank or the trp spyre brakes - which is something I really like about the Diverge Elite DSW!
> I guess I'm back to doing some research :/
> I have to sell my current Cdale Synapse as well and I've had no luck with that, and the shop doesn't do trade-ins.
> Ugh xD


What do you expect to gain with the Diverge over the Synapse?


----------



## jpegwun420

Disc brakes, a more relaxed geometry, confidence riding on rough roads, confidence riding in rain(and maybe even snow if I can) and bigger tires for dirt paths and trails.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

jpegwun420 said:


> Disc brakes, a more relaxed geometry, confidence riding on rough roads, confidence riding in rain(and maybe even snow if I can) and bigger tires for dirt paths and trails.


IMO confidence riding on rough roads, in the rain and snow comes from experience. Have to tried to fit the Synapse with a wider tire (inflated to the correct pressure for your weight)?


----------



## jpegwun420

That's probably true. Aren't disc brakes ultimately better in rain than rim brakes? I wouldn't even dare to try rim brakes in snow..I'd be too scared lol
I have 28mms on there now but I haven't tried to fit anything bigger than that. My LBS told me that was the max it could fit. I'm more leaning towards the Diverge because I feel like I could be more aggressive with the alloy frame compared to the carbon of the synapse. I sometimes feel like I'll break the carbon.


----------



## Rashadabd

jpegwun420 said:


> That's probably true. Aren't disc brakes ultimately better in rain than rim brakes? I wouldn't even dare to try rim brakes in snow..I'd be too scared lol
> I have 28mms on there now but I haven't tried to fit anything bigger than that. My LBS told me that was the max it could fit. I'm more leaning towards the Diverge because I feel like I could be more aggressive with the alloy frame compared to the carbon of the synapse. I sometimes feel like I'll break the carbon.


If you like the bike, I say get it. Do whatever motivates you to ride more and try some new things I say. Having said that, I do think we all overthink this stuff a lot of the time (myself included). A lot of this probably doesn't make as big a difference as we think/argue it does out on the road for the average cyclist (aero vs traditional round tube, endurance vs race geometry, frame material, frame weight, wheel depth and width, etc.), but it's nice to have something to talk/argue about between training sessions and rides!  Get what you like and what excites you, but then focus on the training, the riding, and the people you enjoy doing those things with IMO.


----------



## jpegwun420

Yeah we definitely do over think this stuff! Lol great advice  my current bike excites me but I feel like the diverge will motivate me more. Maybe its the disc brakes? Maybe the bigger tires? Who knows lol anyone in the NY area looking for a synapse? Lol


----------



## jpegwun420

I'm not sure if this was answered/covered already, but I saw a YouTube video of "Caveman" riding a diverge and he said he had 36mm tires on his diverge. What does everyone think the max tire size you can fit on this bike is? And then how about the max knobby tire size? Just curious ) thanks.


----------



## jpegwun420

I've begun looking into dedicated cross bikes from Fuji, Scott, and Felt because it seems to me that the offer more bang for your buck. What do you guys on this forum think? I like that the bike can hold big tires but as I've previously stated..I'll be doing 90% road , BUT I love the fact of having the option to explore that dirt road, gravel path or straight up deserted path across a plain xD thanks
Any input from cross bike & diverge owners is appreciated. I will reread this post because I believe someone said the DSW frame is more forgiving and better than the tricross..I have a list of bikes I'm looking at from Fuji and Felt, although that's on my computer and I'm at work lol


----------



## FeltF75rider

Felt makes a great bike and the F65x looks well equipped and notbbad price wise.


----------



## jpegwun420

Yeah that looks like a pretty good bike. I think I had found s few that had tiagra group set for 1200 and 50/34 with 11-32t..I can't find the drive train specs of the one you mentioned.
I'm kind of starting to think I don't need anything over 1,000$ honestly though.
Maybe the lowest level new diverge? Or anything else if there are better deals for that price range. I'm looking for something I can beat up, but not intensely beat up, something alloy(so I'll have to worry less about damage to the frame), disc, 32t cassette at least, 50/34 or 48/32 crank, or anything that allows high cadence.
Thoughts on internal vs external cable?
I think I'm wanting too much for the price range..haha


----------



## jpegwun420

Is internal routing REALLY that much better though??


----------



## jpegwun420

What's zwift?


----------



## Rashadabd

An online cycling community/fitness tool/game. Like Sims, but on bikes kind of and you mix in training programs, etc. There are youtube videos, etc. out there.


----------



## jpegwun420

Oj that sounds cool..I can't imagine what I'd use it for though haha, I just enjoy riding.


----------



## jpegwun420

Do you think the CG-R seat post makes any real difference?


----------



## Rashadabd

jpegwun420 said:


> Oj that sounds cool..I can't imagine what I'd use it for though haha, I just enjoy riding.


Most people just use it to take the boredom out of logging indoor miles on the trainer when the weather is bad or their shedule prevents outdoor riding.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Internal cable routing cleans up the aesthetics of the bike and if not done right can be annoying by rattli g around when riding.
Never used a CG-R post but people say it makes a difference. Personally I will skip it.
The Diverge A1 in red looks really good. And it will handle your requirements just fine. Might be bottom of the lineup but should be a pretty solid bike


----------



## jpegwun420

Why do you consider that bottom of the lineup?


----------



## FeltF75rider

Have you looked at the other Diverge models available? Its a great bike and compared to the others just less options. I looked at it before I bought my Tarmac(Bottom of the line up of Tarmacs but certainly capable)


----------



## jpegwun420

Oh! The A1 is the bottom of the lineup?! Gotcha. You must be talking about the $850 A1 sub or the $1000 A1. I thought you meany the Elite DSW was bottom of the line lol I kind of like the internal cable routing simply because it makes cleaning the bike myself easier xD and if I got the elite, then I'd be selling my carbon synapse


----------



## Wetworks

So, with the weather fairly decent and my getting out of work a bit early for the holiday, I decided to take advantage and kill two birds with one stone; make my inaugural ride on the Diverge and get in the 24 miles I needed to hit my modest goal of 2K for the year.

First impressions; this is a really nice ride! All the 'comfort' details (32s, CG-R seatpost, Zertz inserts, carbon fork) really came through on the bike. While I'm sure the DSW frame played a role in that as well, the aforementioned additions make it impossible to draw an apples to apples comparison to my DSW Allez (sorry Rich & Rash). 

I headed out on some of my typical segments, with the intention of also hitting some uncharted territory with an eye towards seeing how the bike performed in areas in which it was designed to handle. On the road I found it to be mostly compliant and a bit faster than I had expected considering it weighs probably north of 20 pounds. The Tiagra shifting was crisp but not nearly as smooth as my Ultegra (naturally). Ascending was faster than expected as well, and descending it was a champ, although I wasn't as confident in the drops as I would be on the Allez, likely due to geometry.

Brake modulation seemed fairly good, but I'm sure it will improve somewhat once the calipers and disc break in a bit. 

Next up was a nice run of pavers that extends off the local MUT. This time of year (and time of day) it is mostly empty, so I was really able to open the Diverge up. I've done so on the Allez as well, but let's just say that experience has left me less than enthusiastic to make this a regular part of my ride on that bike. The path may not look it, but it's a rough ride.










First off, let me just say that when it comes to the CG-R seatpost, believe the hype! I only have the stock Toupe seat on here and I felt nary a rumble on this section @ ~22MPH. While I'm sure the frame/tires/Zertz inserts all played a role as well, the dampening in my hands (and less in my feet) was not even close to that on my butt. Really, really happy I decided to add it. 

Next, I hit a packed gravel trail. The Diverge seemed to handle fine, but it was a pretty tame trail as you can see.










Then I decided to get adventurous and go off road. While it was a beaten path, it was clearly made by foot traffic and light mountain bike riding. I had to unclip once and considering I have 0 experience off-road, I thought that was pretty good. 










I headed back the way I came as night set in. As you can see in some of the pics, I have two lights on the handlebar, A Lezyne Femto Drive "be seen" light and a Lezyne Super Drive 1200 XL light. As you can see in the background, the latter throws off a lot of light and I found it to be very good on the MUT.










Overall I am extremely pleased with the purchase and I thank everyone who offered up their insights. When I ultimately decide to get a higher-end cruising bike, I am going to be hard-pressed not to choose a carbon Diverge over a comparable Roubaix. 

I hope I was able to give you guys a fairly decent review, but please, ask me questions you may have.


----------



## FeltF75rider

I still think I want one of these, don't want to spend the coin on carbon but the DSW frame is really nice. I know it made an impression with the Allez and seems to be a great design. Never really been a Specialized fan but the Diverge and the Tarmac stand out to me. Would like to hear your thoughts after a few months of ownership, once the new bike thrill is gone and you really can give a good review. So far your encouraging my want.


----------



## jpegwun420

Man, first off, I WISH I had roads as nice as yours to ride xD Those roads are beautiful!
For the CG-R Seatpost, I've heard some don't like it because it puts the saddle in a further back position, was this true?
Idk though, I can't justify buying a $200 seatpost...nor a $150 bike light! Damn! lol
Yes I believe this was an awesome review thanks man! 
Would've liked to see some more pics of the actual bike on the trails but that's okay


----------



## Wetworks

FeltF75rider said:


> I still think I want one of these, don't want to spend the coin on carbon but the DSW frame is really nice. I know it made an impression with the Allez and seems to be a great design. Never really been a Specialized fan but the Diverge and the Tarmac stand out to me. Would like to hear your thoughts after a few months of ownership, once the new bike thrill is gone and you really can give a good review. So far your encouraging my want.


Admittedly the new bike smell has some influence here, but I did my best to recognize it as I was reviewing. That said, I will definitely update the thread in a couple of months to give my impressions, but I don't see them changing all that much; it's a really good bike.



jpegwun420 said:


> Man, first off, I WISH I had roads as nice as yours to ride xD Those roads are beautiful!
> For the CG-R Seatpost, I've heard some don't like it because it puts the saddle in a further back position, was this true?
> Idk though, I can't justify buying a $200 seatpost...nor a $150 bike light! Damn! lol
> Yes I believe this was an awesome review thanks man!
> Would've liked to see some more pics of the actual bike on the trails but that's okay


I got the CG-R with a 25% discount and I highly recommend it, even at full price. I didn't spend as much as the retail amount on the light; waddya think I am, crazy? 

I'll post more pics in the wild later in the new year, I just wanted to get this ride in to accomplish my goals.


----------



## robt57

Wetworks said:


> my inaugural ride on the Diverge and get in the 24 miles I needed to hit my modest goal of 2K for the year.


1st, enjoy your new sled. 2nd, where do you live and what is the bridge in the photo?

I suspect the trek over those pavers is pretty "I am glad I got 35mm tires on" ?


----------



## Wetworks

robt57 said:


> 1st, enjoy your new sled. 2nd, where do you live and what is the bridge in the photo?
> 
> I suspect the trek over those pavers is pretty "I am glad I got 35mm tires on" ?


I'm in Staten Island, NY and that would be the Verazzano Narrows. 

Yes, those pavers are pretty hellacious. Actually went ahead and named the segment on Strava "Roubaix de Staten."


----------



## jpegwun420

Hahah those are some damn good deals! Lucky you  I hear ya. Well good job and good ride man. Anyone know if this bike's capable of fitting a 34t cassette? Just in case I decide on the Elite DSW and wanna upgrade to a 1-1 ratio later on


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> So, with the weather fairly decent and my getting out of work a bit early for the holiday, I decided to take advantage and kill two birds with one stone; make my inaugural ride on the Diverge and get in the 24 miles I needed to hit my modest goal of 2K for the year.
> 
> First impressions; this is a really nice ride! All the 'comfort' details (35s, CG-R seatpost, Zertz inserts, carbon fork) really came through on the bike. While I'm sure the DSW frame played a role in that as well, the aforementioned additions make it impossible to draw an apples to apples comparison to my DSW Allez (sorry Rich & Rash).
> 
> I headed out on some of my typical segments, with the intention of also hitting some uncharted territory with an eye towards seeing how the bike performed in areas in which it was designed to handle. On the road I found it to be mostly compliant and a bit faster than I had expected considering it weighs probably north of 20 pounds. The Tiagra shifting was crisp but not nearly as smooth as my Ultegra (naturally). Ascending was faster than expected as well, and descending it was a champ, although I wasn't as confident in the drops as I would be on the Allez, likely due to geometry.
> 
> Brake modulation seemed fairly good, but I'm sure it will improve somewhat once the calipers and disc break in a bit.
> 
> Next up was a nice run of cobbles that extends off the local MUT. This time of year (and time of day) it is mostly empty, so I was really able to open the Diverge up. I've done so on the Allez as well, but let's just say that experience has left me less than enthusiastic to make this a regular part of my ride on that bike. The path may not look it, but it's a rough ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, let me just say that when it comes to the CG-R seatpost, believe the hype! I only have the stock Toupe seat on here and I felt nary a rumble on this section @ ~22MPH. While I'm sure the frame/tires/Zertz inserts all played a role as well, the dampening in my hands (and less in my feet) was not even close to that on my butt. Really, really happy I decided to add it.
> 
> Next, I hit a packed gravel trail. The Diverge seemed to handle fine, but it was a pretty tame trail as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to get adventurous and go off road. While it was a beaten path, it was clearly made by foot traffic and light mountain bike riding. I had to unclip once and considering I have 0 experience off-road, I thought that was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I headed back the way I came as night set in. As you can see in some of the pics, I have two lights on the handlebar, A Lezyne Femto Drive "be seen" light and a Lezyne Super Drive 1200 XL light. As you can see in the background, the latter throws off a lot of light and I found it to be very good on the MUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I am extremely pleased with the purchase and I thank everyone who offered up their insights. When I ultimately decide to get a higher-end cruising bike, I am going to be hard-pressed not to choose a carbon Diverge over a comparable Roubaix.
> 
> I hope I was able to give you guys a fairly decent review, but please, ask me questions you may have.


Great review and I am happy for you. Enjoy the bike and keep riding man.


----------



## jpegwun420

Anyone know if the Elite DSW will fit fenders and a rack(maybe even a bob trailer for future use!) If so, What fenders and racks can I use on it? Specialized specific accessories?

OH, Here is the list of other bikes I was considering as well  Thoughts/opinions are appreciated! Thanks!

Basically what I want:
Alloy, Discs brakes, relaxed geometry, fender & rack compatible, thru axle on front(if i can, i doubt I'll be tackling terrain hard enough to pop a wheel off though), internal cable routing(probably going with this vs external), subcompact OR compact Shimano crank, minimum 32t cassette with long cage derailleur (for possible future upgrade to 34t cassette), preferably 10speed (but maybe I won't mind going from 11 to a 9 speed bike? who knows), preferably TRP brakes (I've read they're better than avids & both pads move equally), fork clearance for up to at least 35mm tires, Brand with a lifetime warranty on the frame & great customer service!, something that will last me at least 5 YEARS and a bike that can be my one-bike-to-do-it-all 

From lowest - highest $
*I kinda still want internal routing so I may be removing some of these bikes from my list lol

Diverge A1 Sub Compact - $850
Fuji Sportif 1.7 Disc - $950
Fuji Tread 1.3 Disc - $1050
Fuji Sportif 1.3 Disc - $1150 (not too keen on the color)
Felt Z95 Disc - $1200 (Love the blue color scheme)
Giant Defy 2 Disc - $1200
Giant Anyroad 1 - $1300
Felt V85 - $1500
Diverge Elite DSW - $1500
Fuji Tread 1.1 Disc - $1700 (Hydraulic for $1700?! The f*ck?)

Is hydraulic better than mechanical disc? More maintenance?

*Scott Bike website is currently down, but while they were up I did find some bikes that looked awesome. Unfortunately the site didn't have any prices on it.

I REALLY REALLY appreciate all the help you guys have provided to me, it's invaluable, thank you very much everyone!


----------



## TricrossRich

jpegwun420 said:


> I will reread this post because I believe someone said the DSW frame is more forgiving and better than the tricross.


I think you're referring to me. I used to have an A1 aluminum tricross elite disc and now I have a DSW Allez. The ride of the Allez is definitely better than the Tricross was.


----------



## jpegwun420

And I'm guessing the ride of the Allez is similar to that of the Diverge Elite? Could you give your opinion on my recent post to the thread? It has all the bikes I'm considering.


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> And I'm guessing the ride of the Allez is similar to that of the Diverge Elite? Could you give your opinion on my recent post to the thread? It has all the bikes I'm considering.


At this point you may want to start another thread seeing as you are considering a multitude of bikes from different manufacturers. Doing so in the General Discussion forum will probably get you more views (and responses) specific to what you want to know as opposed to a Specialized sub-forum. :wink:


----------



## TricrossRich

jpegwun420 said:


> And I'm guessing the ride of the Allez is similar to that of the Diverge Elite? Could you give your opinion on my recent post to the thread? It has all the bikes I'm considering.


Ehhh.. If I had to guess, I'd say it is similar, but I'm not 100% sure as I haven't ridden both. Keep in mind that ride characteristics are determined by both the frame material and the frame geometry, so while the Allez and Diverge both might share DSW technology, the geometries differ and that will effect ride. I think that many people look at geometry strictly form the standpoint of "will the bike fit me?" but they forget to look at other critical aspects of geometry that will effect how the bike handles. Things like wheelbase, chain stay length, trail angle, rake etc all effect handling and ride.

Honestly, I can't comment on the bikes on your list as I've not ridden a single one of them, or even researched them, for that matter. The only thing I can say is that you're looking at quite a range in prices, from $850-$1700. The bikes at the bottom of that price range are gonna have components that are bottom of the barrel, I'd personally exclude them from my list simply because I'd know that I'd want to upgrade that stuff almost immediately.


----------



## jpegwun420

Very true  how do I do that exactly? Sorry, I'm new to this..and I have never used a forum before.


----------



## Rashadabd

jpegwun420 said:


> Very true  how do I do that exactly? Sorry, I'm new to this..and I have never used a forum before.


Click on forums, then browse the forums to determine the appropriate place for your post. Next, click start a new thread and away you go. The bikes forum may be what you are looking for unless you have zeroed in on one brand and then that brand's forum is probably the way to go, etc.


----------



## jpegwun420

Thanks so much ) I'll post it to Bikes, Frames, etc. Although I did post it here to get some advice from those of you who seem to have experience with these types of bikes lol meaning the gravel/cross/adventure style bikes...also because Wetworks just recently bought the Diverge and he has insight on that bike.


----------



## jpegwun420

Yeah everything you said makes sense..i didn't think about that. I am really just looking for something to be my one main bike for whatever I decide to do from now on. Everything that is excluding mountains, then i'd get a dedicated mountain bike with full suspension, but I don't see myself doing that lol
Which ones would you specifically exclude from the list? Everything under 1,000$ or 1,200$ or something else? you know?


----------



## jpegwun420

SOOO I know this might not be the right place to ask, BUT you do own this bike and have more experience with bikes than I do and I'm not afraid to ask.

I have decided that I definitely want a bike with rack mounts. Fender mounts as well, but that's separate and not related to the point of this specific reply. I will most likely be moving and selling my car mid-late 2016 and I want to start using the bike for commuting, grocery shopping etc. I will buy a bob trailer OR bike baby cart to put all my groceries in 









Honestly, I'm not sure if rack mounts are the correct feature a bike should have in order to attach a bob trailer/baby cart. Is it rear rack mounts or is it a different type of feature?

ANYWAY, I want something that will accommodate a bob trailer/baby cart easily and not damage the frame at all! Also, I don't want to spend 15 minutes attaching the trailer/baby cart..I'd prefer if it is a very quick and simple thing to do.

Does the Diverge Elite DSW (OR any model from the new Diverge line for that matter) accommodate a bob trailer/baby cart? 







 Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wetworks

Got out again today, here's some crappy phone pics out in the wild:


















Disappointingly, the left shifter is only intermittently working. It will only reset and allow me to shift from 34t to 50t if I engage it and quickly let it go, letting it (harshly) return to position, which seems to then 'reset' the derailleur cable(?). Also, I can't shift into the 32t in the rear. I started to try and figure out what was wrong, but I'm bringing it back to the shop tomorrow seeing as I've only had it a week.


----------



## jpegwun420

I want this!!! I love the scenery man! That's the kind of riding I love doing and the reason I want this bike or a bike like this. 
I'm sorry to hear about your problems but hey, we should be grateful we get to even ride such nice bikes right? 
I'm sure your shop will fix it no questions asked


----------



## Wetworks

I got the rear cog issue sussed out, but the shop had to replace the shifter. Could've possibly been addressed through just lubing it, but they didn't want to waste my time if it didn't work. Also swapped out my stock tape for some of the Roubaix stuff in red, gratis. Can't beat that!


----------



## TricrossRich

Nice.... Looks good dude.


----------



## Darktemplar

I submited yesterday some questions about the Diverge A1 frame and the Axis classic Disc wheelset on the FAQ of the Specialized website. 
An expert answered quickly. 
For information, the Diverge A1 frame is not SCS standard and the Axis Classic Disc rear hub cannot accept more than 9 speed cassette. So if I choose the A1, I will need to change the wheelset and that's too expensive than the Diverge Elite DSW


----------



## jpegwun420

Great info!


----------



## jpegwun420

What does everyone think between these 3 bikes? 
Giant Anyroad Comax
Giant Defy Advanced 1, 2 or 3
Specialized Diverge Elite DSW

I'm pretty sure the defy can't hold more than 30mm tires but I have a feeling that should be plenty for me  thanks!


----------



## jpegwun420

I just read this post. My Giant Anyroad Comax

Do you think the Diverge Elite DSW could handle those same tires? 42mm Continental Top Contact II


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> I just read this post. My Giant Anyroad Comax
> 
> Do you think the Diverge Elite DSW could handle those same tires? 42mm Continental Top Contact II


Since you've indicated earlier that you're "new to this" as far as forum posting is concerned, I thought maybe I would help you out. 

This thread was started as a means of differentiating between two frame styles offered by the same company, on the same model of bike. You yourself were likely drawn to the thread so as to obtain information relevant to your interest in that topic. Since then, you've turned into a "what's your opinion" thread about what bike you should purchase, from multiple brands consisting of multiple models.

Aside from the bad form that demonstrates (my e-ego isn't bruised, not that), it does a disservice to anyone else who may be looking for the best information relevant to the topic at hand. 

It's the internet, so do what you want, but I would ask that if you aren't going to at least stay reasonably close to the topic, post your questions in a thread relevant to your all-encompassing interest.


----------



## jpegwun420

You're absolutely right. My apologies. I think it started out as a "is this similar compared to the diverge" and drifted off. I posted here because I am really considering the diverge and wanted opinions in comparison and what better place than the post about the Diverge.

And because you all know so much more than I about road bikes in general ..I've posted the same question in multiple places lol so it wasn't an intentional misdirection towards this specific thread.


----------



## Wetworks

Quick update; I just realized that the tires are 32c, not 35c. I had originally spec'ed the latter but forgot I had gone with the smaller size. I went back and edited my posts, sorry for any confusion I may have caused.

Second, I'm really not comfortable descending on this yet. I'm pretty sure it's the (very) shallow drops, but I can't rule out the geometry yet. It has too much of a feel of me being out in front if that makes sense. I'll update as I get to ride more.


----------



## jpegwun420

SO then how much clearance do you have with the 32s?
You mean you feel too much over the front tire or?


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> SO then how much clearance do you have with the 32s?
> You mean you feel too much over the front tire or?


Definitely enough room for the same brand in 35c, not sure how much after that. 

Yes, I feel as though I am too far over the bars when descending.


----------



## jpegwun420

Cool, I've come to the conclusion 35 is plenty(probably more than enough) for what I need. Thanks 

Could that maybe be due to the frame being too small for you?


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> Cool, I've come to the conclusion 35 is plenty(probably more than enough) for what I need. Thanks
> 
> Could that maybe be due to the frame being too small for you?


I'm very comfortable on the bike otherwise, so I don't think it's the frame. I do believe that the geometry may take some getting used to. Compared to my Allez bars, the drops on the Diverge are next to nothing, so that could be it as well.


----------



## jpegwun420

Probably. I noticed a difference when i tested out a gravel bike a while back. What do you mean exactly "next to nothing"? I don't understand.


----------



## Wetworks

jpegwun420 said:


> Probably. I noticed a difference when i tested out a gravel bike a while back. What do you mean exactly "next to nothing"? I don't understand.


The drops are very shallow compared to the bars on the Allez.


----------



## wpwoodjr

Hi everyone! Check out the great community at the Diverge Facebook group here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1476446176002377/


----------



## pseudoware

Hopefully not hijacking, this is kinda related. 

Anyone know if the Shimano 105 5800 will work "out-of-the-box" on the Sport A1 that comes equipped with a Sora groupset? If not, what else is needed? 

I'm a MTB'r new to road bikes, learning as I go. Thanks for any help. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich

pseudoware said:


> Hopefully not hijacking, this is kinda related.
> 
> Anyone know if the Shimano 105 5800 will work "out-of-the-box" on the Sport A1 that comes equipped with a Sora groupset? If not, what else is needed?
> 
> I'm a MTB'r new to road bikes, learning as I go. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Would it work, sure... you'd need an 11sp wheel set, but not other reason why you couldn't upgrade the rest of the components.


----------



## pseudoware

TricrossRich said:


> Would it work, sure... you'd need an 11sp wheel set, but not other reason why you couldn't upgrade the rest of the components.


Thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

